# معالجة الصور الرقمية



## simira (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ماذا يعني gaborfilter.m في الصور الرقمية مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (31 يناير 2010)

http://search.edaboard.com/gabor-filter-matlab-code.html
هذا فلتر مثل اي فلتي في الفوتوشوب او اي برنامج جرافيك ,,,و هو عباره عن كود في الماتلاب يقوم بعمل تاثير على الصور 
http://www.cs.technion.ac.il/users/wwwb/cgi-bin/tr-get.cgi/2005/CIS/CIS-2005-05.ps

http://matlabserver.cs.rug.nl/cgi-bin/matweb.exe


----------

